# Hi all I'm not new



## Liquide (Dec 14, 2002)

Well I'm not new to the boards and I do know what happens here, but please try and pretend I don't and greet me here (since I have actually never gotten a greeting to this place for several reason).

Hi all


----------



## arwink (Dec 14, 2002)

Hey liquide, welcome.

Just FYI - I think there's already someone running around with that avatar


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi how ya doing, Liquid! 

Side note: got any more Kobolds up your sleve?


----------



## Liquide (Dec 14, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Hi how ya doing, Liquid!
> 
> Side note: got any more Kobolds up your sleve? *




Doing well, and after the 18th I have time over to kobolds again so then you'll be able to see the return of the kobolds at your local messageboard


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2002)

Welcome!!  Hope you are able to get something to eat soon!!


----------



## Liquide (Dec 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *Welcome!!  Hope you are able to get something to eat soon!!   *




Actually eating at the moment  , and that line is a gift from Russ actually (and I'll never forget it since it is a joke between him and me)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 15, 2002)

So, you going share?  And that would be share the story, not the food


----------



## Liquide (Dec 15, 2002)

sorry will not if Russ wants to tell you why he does, I will not share that


----------



## Mark (Dec 15, 2002)

Wel...

...there you go, then...


----------



## Telgian (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, hello there as well. 

Telgian.


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 15, 2002)

Well hi there, Liquide-sweetie.


----------



## Terraism (Dec 15, 2002)

Just so you know, Liquide, it's policy to flame newbies extensively and subject them to tortuous tests, such as going outside on a dark night, eating a squid, and screaming for Cthulu.  Just so you know.  Since you're new and all, we wouldn't want you to get the wrong idea.


----------



## BigFreekinGoblinoid (Dec 15, 2002)

Terraism said:
			
		

> *... it's policy to flame newbies extensively and subject them to tortuous tests, such as going outside on a dark night, eating a squid, and screaming for Cthulu...
> *




Unless you have mentioned that you are a female, and then apparently it is policy to be flirted with...

Don't make me name names


----------



## Morrus (Dec 15, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *So, you going share?  And that would be share the story, not the food   *




Let's just say that Liquide eats _very slowly_, and has his meals in... umm... unusual places. 

I love the guy to bits, of course.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 15, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Let's just say that Liquide eats very slowly, and has his meals in... umm... unusual places.
> 
> I love the guy to bits, of course.  *




It wasn't that slow  , it was a big meal(s)


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey, Liquide!  Any friend of Morrus'...well, you know the drill.  Even if we hate you, we'll pretend we like you.


----------



## Liquide (Dec 15, 2002)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> *Hey, Liquide!  Any friend of Morrus'...well, you know the drill.  Even if we hate you, we'll pretend we like you.   *




Hmmm thanks, I think   (just kiddin)


----------



## randomling (Dec 15, 2002)

Hello Liquide! *waves* Nice to meet you!

I'm probably newer than you....


----------



## Liquide (Dec 15, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *Hello Liquide! *waves* Nice to meet you!
> 
> I'm probably newer than you....  *




Well I've only been around for about nine months prior to the 3e release so I'm a real newbie compared to some lads that is around here  .

Feels so nice to be welcome to this place, it gives me a warm fuzzy feeling on the inside.

I think I'll like this place.

*starts to build a hut*


----------



## randomling (Dec 15, 2002)

Liquide said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well I've only been around for about nine months prior to the 3e release so I'm a real newbie compared to some lads that is around here  .
> 
> ...




Tell me about it - I've been here six weeks.  But I'm already building a hut. In the Hivemind. And doing ridiculous things to increase my postcount!

You should really come join us in General, we're very friendly.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 15, 2002)

*waves*

*HULLOOOOO!*


----------



## Terraism (Dec 16, 2002)

BigFreekinGoblinoid said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Unless you have mentioned that you are a female, and then apparently it is policy to be flirted with...
> 
> Don't make me name names   *




Wouldn't have anything to do with blushing, would it?


----------



## Liquide (Dec 16, 2002)

randomling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tell me about it - I've been here six weeks.  But I'm already building a hut. In the Hivemind. And doing ridiculous things to increase my postcount!
> 
> You should really come join us in General, we're very friendly.  *




Oh but from what I have heard you should try and stay away from hivemind if you want a life 

But I'll prolly follow the other advice.


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 16, 2002)

Greetings and Welcome Liquide.  Enjoy your time here!!


----------

